# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  1ère TOMBOLA DE L'ASSOCIATION A.R.V.A

## Patricia45

Bonjour,
Je lance enfin la 1ère tombola de l'association.
Les bénéfices serviront à régler les factures vétérinaires pour les animaux pris en charge par l'association.
Les lots sont au nombre de 27.
200 numéros sont à vendre au prix de 2  le n°.
Le tirage au sort aura lieu le 13 Décembre.
Les numéros disparaîtront au fur et à mesure de vos choix.

*Règlement par chèque à l'ordre de l'Association A.R.V.A.* à adresser à

Patricia OUDOVENKO
39, rue Maurice Robillard 
45430 MARDIE

Merci à tous ceux qui participeront.

Je vous souhaite à tous bonne chance !!

Voici les lots :

 1 - Poupée tête porcelaine
 2 - Coffre à bijoux
 3 - Eau de toilette Lilas
 4 - Lot de 3 BD
 5 - Porte CD chat
 6 - Coffret Belvita 
 7 - Coffret 2 DVD Karaoké Génération Goldman
 8 - Canevas roses
 9 - Tableau
10 - Petite balance culinaire (allant jusqu'à 5 kgs)
11 - CD Mickaël Miro
12 - Livre gourmandises
13 - Porte éponge et repose cuillère
14 - Petit dessous de plat
15 - Ravier d'apéritif
16 - Livre Disney Félins
17 - Presse papier
18 - CD Garou
19 - DVD Les animaux amoureux
20 - Gant et manique
21 - Serviette de toilette et serviette invité
22 - sac à pain motif provençal
23 - Peluche vache
24 - Tapis de souris
25 - Cravate bleue à motifs
26 - un puzzle chevaux
27 - une peluche Oursonne (je l'avais acheté pour ma petite nièce mais elle ne s'intéresse qu'à la Reine des Neiges actuellement, alors je la mets en lot pour la tombola)

----------


## bouletosse

Je prends les Numéros : 2 . 4 . 11 . 13  et 17

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Carolyne
Tes numéros sont réservés.


Voici les n° restants :

*1    3    5    6    7   8    9   10

12   14   15   16 19   20

22   23 25   26   27   28 30

31   32   33   34   35   36   37   38   39   40

41   42   43   44   45   46   47   48   49   50

51   52   53   54   55   56   57   58   59   60

61   62   63   64   65   66   67   68   69   70

71   72   73   74   75   76   77   78   79   80

81   82   83   84   85   86   87   88   89   90

91   92   93   94   95   96   97   98   99   100

101   102   103   104   105   106   107   108   109   110

111   112   113   114   115   116   117   118   119   120

121   122   123   124   125   126   127   128   129   130

131   132   133   134   135   136   137   138   139   140

141   142   143   144   145   146   147   148   149   150

151   152   153   154   155   156   157   158   159   160

161   162   163   164   165   166   167   168   169   170

171   172   173   174   175   176   177   178   179   180

181   182   183   184   185   186   187   188   189   190

191   192   193   194   195   196   197   198   199




*

-

----------


## flo45

Bonjour patricia 
Je te prends le 18 - 21 - 24 - 29 - 200
Je t envoie un chèque

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Florence.
Tes numéros sont réservés.

----------


## Patricia45

Mise à jour de la grille


*1 3 5 6 7 8 9 10

12 14 15 16 19 20

22 23 25 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 50

51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 60

61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 70

71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 80

81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 100

101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110

111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140

141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## francesca75

Je prends les n° 35 45 55 65 et 75.
mon compagnon les n° 36  44 68 81 et 98 :Smile:

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Francine et merci à votre compagnon.
C'est super pour moi et pour l'association.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mise à jour de la grille

*1  3  5  6  7  8  9 10

12 14 15 16 19 20

22 23 25 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 48 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59 60

61 62 63 64 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 74 76 77 78 79 80

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 99 100

101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110

111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140

141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un grandà tous pour votre aide.
Mon objectif, avec cette tombola, est de pouvoir régler la facture de KIKI, qui nous a malheureusement quitté, d'un montant de 325,08  avant la fin Décembre.

----------


## Patricia45

2 lots ont été rajoutés :
- un puzzle chevaux emballé
- peluche oursonne

----------


## Patricia45

Les numéros 6 - 9 - 99 - 106 et 113 sont réservés par ma collègue FATIMA.
Un grand merci à elle aussi et bonne chance.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mise à jour de la grille

*1   3   5   7   8  10

12 14 15 16 19 20

22 23 25 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 48 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59 60

61 62 63 64 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 74 76 77 78 79 80

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 103 104 105 107 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 116 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140

141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Bonjour Patricia,

Jete prends les n° : 14 ; 19 ; 20 ; 77 ; 74 ;

Bonne vente.

----------


## Patricia45

Super,
Bonjour Liliane et un grand merci.
Je te souhaite bonne chance

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille

*1   3   5   7   8  10

12 15 16 

22 23 25 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 48 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59 60

61 62 63 64 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 76 78 79 80

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 103 104 105 107 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 116 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140

141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## dominobis

Je vous prends 5 numeros, au choix.  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Dominobis et merci

Vos numéros sont : 25 - 80 - 107 - 149 - 191

Bonne chance à vous

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille

*1   3   5   7   8  10

12 14 15 16 19 20

22 23 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 48 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59 60

61 62 63 64 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 74 76 77 78 79

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 90

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 103 104 105 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 116 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 140

141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## Patricia45

Les numéros 103 - 116 - 125 - 139 et 141 sont réservés
Merci et bonne chance à Michelle

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille

*1    3    5    7    8   10

12  14  15  16  19  20

22  23  26  27  28  30

31  32  33  34  37  38  39  40

41  42  43  46  47  48  49  50

51  52  53  54  56  57  58  59  60

61  62  63  64  66  67  69  70

71  72  73  74  76  77  78  79

82  83  84  85  86  87  88  89  90

91  92  93  94  95  96  97  100

101  102  104 105 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138  140

142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## Patricia45

Les numéros 7 et 15 sont réservés.
Merci et bonne chance à Yves

Mise à jour de la grille :

*1    3    5 8   10

12  14 16  20

22  23  26  27  28  30

31  32  33  34  37  38  39  40

41  42  43  46  47  48  49  50

51  52  53  54  56  57  58  59  60

61  62  63  64  66  67  69  70

71  72  73  74  76  77  78  79

82  83  84  85  86  87  88  89  90

91  92  93  94  95  96  97  100

101  102  104 105 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138  140

142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## bouletosse

*2€ le Numéro  
Pas grand chose pour nous... mais énorme pour les boules de poils*

----------


## INCALINE

Bonjour Patricia. 
Je vais prendre les numéros 16, 19, 76, 90 et 151. 
Le chèque partira demain (trop tard pour aujourd'hui, la levée de la boite est déjà faite!).

----------


## Patricia45

Bonjour Martine,
Merci et bonne chance à vous

Mise à jour de la grille

*1    3    5 8   10

12  14 20

22  23  26  27  28  30

31  32  33  34  37  38  39  40

41  42  43  46  47  48  49  50

51  52  53  54  56  57  58  59  60

61  62  63  64  66  67  69  70

71  72  73  74  77  78  79

82  83  84  85  86  87  88  89

91  92  93  94  95  96  97  100

101  102  104 105 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138  140

142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199*

----------


## Patricia45

Désolée Martine, le numéro 19 est déjà réservé pour OISEAU BLANC.
Autant pour moi, j'avais oublié de l'enlever.
Pouvez-vous en choisir un autre ? ou rester à 4 numéros comme vous le souhaitez.
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## INCALINE

Ce n'est pas grave du tout Patricia, je vais prendre le 199 pour remplacer.

----------


## Patricia45

Super, merci

Mise à jour de la grille

*1    3    5 8   10

12

22  23  26  27  28  30

31  32  33  34  37  38  39  40

41  42  43  46  47  48  49  50

51  52  53  54  56  57  58  59  60

61  62  63  64  66  67  69  70

71  72  73 78  79

82  83  84  85  86  87  88  89

91  92  93  94  95  96  97  100

101  102  104 105 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138  140

142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 170

171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 193 194 195 196 197 198*

----------


## Patricia45

Les numéros 1 - 22 - 48 - 60 - 79 - 105 - 133 - 166 - 172 et 193 sont réservés.
Merci à Ginette et bonne chance

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille
*
3 5 8 10

12

23 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 64 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 104 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 134 135 136 137 138 140

142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 160

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 180

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 195 196 197 198*

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Courrier posté pour le paiement des billets

----------


## Patricia45

Merci beaucoup Liliane

Les n° 160 et 180 sont réservés par Francesca75.
Merci beaucoup

Mise à jour de la grille

*3 5 8 10

12

23 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 64 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 104 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 134 135 136 137 138 140

142 143 144 145 146 147 148 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 195 196 197 198*

----------


## Patricia45

Les numéros 8 - 64 - 135 - 144 et 195 sont réservés par Clotilde.
Merci et bonne chance à elle.

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille 

*3 5 10

12

23 26 27 28 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 49 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 104 108 109 110

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 145 146 147 148 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 196 197 198*

----------


## Patricia45

Il reste 136 numéros disponibles.

 à tous ceux qui ont déjà participé.

----------


## bouletosse

*Les Loulous comptent sur vous !*

----------


## Patricia45

*Personne d'autre n'est intéressé ?  
*

----------


## Volcane45

*Il reste à peine 15 jours avant le tirage au sort et toujours 136 numéros disponibles !!!*

----------


## leeloolulu

Je te prends 5 numeros au choix😄

----------


## Patricia45

Merci LEELOOLULU,
Tes numéros sont : *5 - 28 - 49 - 110 - 183*
Bonne chance à toi

Mise à jour de la grille :



*3 10

12

23 26 27 30

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 50

51 52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 124 126 127 128 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 145 146 147 148 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 196 197 198*

----------


## leeloolulu

c'est noté ça part demain

----------


## Patricia45

*Il reste 131 numéros !!!*

----------


## Patricia45

Les Numéros 26 et 124 sont réservés par ma collègue Florence.
Les numéros 3 - 10 et 128 sont réservés par ma collègue Sophie.
Les numéros 30 - 51 - 148 et 196 sont réservés par ma collègue Christelle.

Merci à vous trois et bonne chance


*Mise à jour de la grille


12

23 27

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 50

52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 66 67 69 70

71 72 73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 145 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

----------


## Patricia45

Le n° 71 est réservé par ma collègue Nadia.
Merci à elle et bonne chance

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille

*12

23 27

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 50

52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 66 67 69 70

72 73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 96 97 100

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 145 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

----------


## Patricia45

*ENCORE 121 TICKETS DISPONIBLES*

*LE TIRAGE AU SORT AURA LIEU DANS 10 JOURS.
*

----------


## aurore27

Je te prends les numéros suivants : 23 - 27 - 72 - 96 - 97. Je prépare le règlement, il part tout à l'heure.

----------


## Patricia45

Merci Aurore 27
Je te souhaite bonne chance.

Mise à jour de la grille

*12

31 32 33 34 37 38 39 40

41 42 43 46 47 50

52 53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 63 66 67 69 70

73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95 100

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 145 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

----------


## aurore27

c'est posté et parti.

----------


## Volcane45

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide bien précieuse !!!

----------


## Volcane45

*Il ne reste que 9 jours avant le tirage au sort et 116 numéros sont toujours disponibles.*

----------


## Volcane45

*Plus que 8 jours avant le tirage au sort et il reste toujours 116 numéros à vendre.
*

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Volcane45

J'aurais bien aimé que tu me demandes mon avis avant de mettre la tombola sur Facebook.
Merci de retirer le lien.
Je ne vais pas sur les réseaux sociaux et ne veux même pas en entendre parler.

----------


## Patricia45

*Il ne reste plus que 5 jours avant le tirage au sort et de nombreux numéros sont toujours disponibles.*

----------


## Patricia45

*Plus que 4 jours !!!!!
Personne n'est intéressé.
Le n° est à 2 €.*

----------


## Patricia45

Le numéro 41 est réservé par ma collègue Céline
Le numéro 37 est réservé par ma collègue Nathalie
Les numéros 47 et 50 sont réservés par ma collègue Véronique
Les numéros 33 et 12 sont réservés par ma collègue Valérie
Les numéros 63 - 52 et 100 sont réservés par ma collègue Juliana

Merci à elles et bonne chance à vous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille

*31 32 34 38 39 40

42 43 46

53 54 56 57 58 59

61 62 66 67 69 70

73 78

82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89

91 92 93 94 95

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 115 117 118 119 120

121 122 123 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 145 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 164 165 167 168 169 170

171 173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 185 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

----------


## aurore27

Ta tombola n'apparaît plus sur ma page fb. Je pensais aider ton asso en agissant ainsi maintenant si cela gêne....

----------


## francesca75

Une amie vous en prend 5, on va dire les 91 au 95
J'essaye de motiver les troupes autour de moi.

----------


## Volcane45

Merci beaucoup Francine,
Un grand merci à Catrine.
Je la remercie de son aide et lui souhaite bonne chance.

Les numéros 42 - 59 - 66 - 82 - 85 - 115 - 123 - 145 - 164 - 168 - 171 - 185 sont réservés par AROK.
Un grand merci à Colette et bonne chance à elle.

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille :

*31 32 34 38 39 40

43 46

53 54 56 57 58

61 62 67 69 70

73 78

83 84 86 87 88 89

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 117 118 119 120

121 122 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 165 167 169 170

173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

----------


## Patricia45

Mise à jour de la grille (le n° 85 n'avait pas été enlevé).


*31 32 34 38 39 40

43 46

53 54 56 57 58

61 62 67 69 70

73 78

83 84 86 87 88 89

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 117 118 119 120

121 122 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

161 162 163 165 167 169 170

173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

- - - Mise à jour - - -


*Il ne reste plus que 90 numéros disponibles.*

----------


## Volcane45

Les n° 161 - 162 - 163 -165 et 167 sont réservés par Emilie.
Les numéros 31 - 43 et 46 sont réservés par Marie.
Un grand Merci à elles deux.
Je leur souhaite bonne chance.

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille :


*32 34 38 39 40

53 54 56 57 58

61 62 67 69 70

73 78

83 84 86 87 88 89

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 117 118 119 120

121 122 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 146 147 150

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

169 170

173 174 175 176 177 178 179

181 182 184 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197 198*

----------


## Volcane45

*Il ne vous reste plus que 2 jours si vous êtes intéressé(e) par la tombola !!*

----------


## Volcane45

Les numéros 34 - 70 - 86 - 118 - 122 - 150 - 169 - 177 - 182 et 198 sont réservés par DOMINOBIS.
Merci à elle.
Je lui souhaite bonne chance.

Il ne vous reste plus que quelques heures pour la tombola.

Nouvelle mise à jour de la grille :

*32 38 39 40

53 54 56 57 58

61 62 67 69

73 78

83 84 87 88 89

101 102 104 108 109

111 112 114 117 119 120

121 126 127 129 130

131 132 134 136 137 138 140

142 143 146 147

152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159

170

173 174 175 176 178 179

181 184 186 187 188 189 190

192 194 197*

----------


## Volcane45

*Il reste 72 numéros disponibles et quelques heures seulement si vous êtes intéressé(e) par la tombola.*

----------


## Volcane45



----------


## Volcane45

La tombola est terminée.
Merci à tous d'avoir participé.
Je vous mets les résultats très vite.
Grâce à vos dons, achats et tickets achetés, j'ai pu régler la facture de 325,08 € hier après-midi.

----------


## aurore27



----------


## Volcane45

Résultats de la tombola :

 1 - Poupée tête porcelaine : OISEAU BLANC (n° 14)
 2 - Coffret à bijoux : FRANCESCA 75 (n° 180)
 3 - Eau de toilette Lilas : AURORE 27 (n° 72)
 4 - Lot de 3 BD : Yves BERTON (n° 7)
 5 - Porte CD Chat : Ginette MERCIER (n° 193)
 6 - Coffret Belvita : AROK (n° 185)
 7 - Coffret DVD Karaoké : CATRINE (n° 92)
 8 - Canevas Roses : FRANCESCA 75 (n° 160)
 9 - Tableau : AROK (n° 168)
10 - Petite balance culinaire : OISEAU BLANC (n° 19)
11 - CD Michaël MIRO : BOULETOSSE (n° 11)
12 - Livre Gourmandises : Juliana SERRADJ (n° 52)
13 - Porte éponge et repose cuillère : DOMINOBIS (n° 182)
14 - Petit dessous de plat : Ginette MERCIER (n° 166)
15 - Ravier d'apéritif : CATRINE (n° 94)
16 - Livre Félins : Christelle BONNIVARD (n° 196)
17 - Presse papiers : INCALINE (n° 90)
18 - CD Garou : Véronique MOLINA (n° 47)
19 - DVD Les animaux amoureux : FLO 45 (n° 29)
20 - Gant et manique : Valérie LEFORESTIER (n° 12)
21 - Serviette de toilette et serviette invité : AROK (n° 82)
22 - Sac à pain provençal : EMILIE (n° 165)
23 - Peluche vache : Clotilde DE OLIVEIRA (n° 64)
24 - Tapis de souris : FLO 45 (n° 21)
25 - Cravate bleue : LEELOOLULU (n° 183)
26 - Puzzle chevaux : AROK (n° 59)
27 - Oursonne : BOULETOSSE (n° 17)

Bravo à vous tous.
Encore un grand merci

----------


## flo45

C cool que cela ait pu permettre de régler une facture.
Un grand merci à tous pour cette mobilisation.

----------


## bouletosse

OOOOh super j'ai gagné  
je laisse le  CD Michaël MIRO

----------


## aurore27

Me too j'ai aussi gagné un lot !

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Et bien , trop contente,surtout pour la poupée qui est super jolie.

----------


## dominobis

::  Chouette lot !
Merci et bonne continuation Patricia !

----------


## INCALINE

Je viens juste de voir que j'ai aussi gagné un lot, merci beaucoup Patricia. A bientôt en MP.
Très contente pour le paiement de la facture  ::

----------


## Patricia45

Certains d'entre vous m'ont proposé de garder les lots gagnés, à savoir :
- le livre Disney Félins
- le CD de Michaël MIRO
- le porte éponge et repose cuillère
- le petit dessous de plat
- la peluche vache
- le DVD Les animaux amoureux
- le tapis de souris Route 66
Ces lots vont être remis en vente sur une autre boutique que j'ouvrirai d'ici quelques jours car j'ai décidé de parrainer Mystère, un épagneul de 14 ans qui se trouve chez AROK dans le Cantal.
Mystère a besoin de VETMEDIN.
Ce médicament coûte plus de 50  tous les mois. Je viens d'ailleurs d'envoyer le reste du VETMEDIN qui était utilisé pour notre KIKI aujourd'hui décédé.
N'étant pas très argentée, je vais proposer aussi des objets à la vente, mais pour mon filleul.
J'espère que certains d'entre vous me suivront dans cette aventure !!!

----------


## CHRIS78

Merci à toi Patricia 45 de la part d'Arok elle a reçu le colis !!!  ::

----------

